# *sigh*  Itâ€™s not easy being a guy



## hossthehermit (Jan 19, 2012)

One of the batteries for my cordless drill died.


----------



## blacktail (Jan 19, 2012)

And new batteries are almost as much as a new drill!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 19, 2012)

Quit yer *****ing.


----------



## Dix (Jan 20, 2012)

I feel for ya, Hoss.


Happened to me, too.



So glad I was smart enough to have a spare.



 ;-P


----------



## Lighting Up (Jan 20, 2012)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> One of the batteries for my cordless drill died.




You go guy...today I went to Victoria Secret to buy my wife something nice. As I held up some under garments that look so small I could not help the feeling that all the woman employees just were staring at me laughing at me. No one came up to help so I left. Now I sit here on Hearth.com when I could be...well you know.  ;-)


----------



## smoke show (Jan 20, 2012)

Epic.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 20, 2012)

That happened to me and I turned it into an excuse to buy the new dewalt lithium ion cordless 

" But honey... just think of all the things I can build for you now... "


----------



## yooperdave (Jan 20, 2012)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> One of the batteries for my cordless drill died.



I feel for you brother!  Been there!

Is there some way you could get a little help from Moxie?


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 20, 2012)

Have you tried contacting Batteries Plus near the Mall . . . perhaps they can repair or recondition the battery . . . or offer a more affordable replacement battery? I know we've had good luck getting affordable stretcher batteries there.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 20, 2012)

There isn't enough alcohol in the whole state to mix with a glass of Moxie to make it drinkable.



			
				yooperdave said:
			
		

> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 20, 2012)

Just remember, if you go to the battery store, take a woman with you so that you're not taken for a brainless twit and overcharged. (Get it?  overcharged?  I crack myself up!)


----------



## begreen (Jan 20, 2012)

Shocking SL, are you trying to polarize this thread? lol


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 20, 2012)

Watt?  You think I'm trying to generate a problem?  Not at all--I'm completely neutral.  I just don't want the gang at the store thinking Hoss is dimmer than he is, and shorting him.  That's why I suggested he find someone with a pigtail to go in with him and keep the lines of communication open, so they don't socket to him.


----------



## wetwood (Jan 20, 2012)

I know I don't have very many posts to ground here, but shouldn't the lines of this thread be insulated against sexist charges?


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 20, 2012)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> There isn't enough alcohol in the whole state to mix with a glass of Moxie to make it drinkable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You, sir, are correct.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 20, 2012)

It could be worse...You could have run out of beer!!


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 20, 2012)

I was talking to my girlfriend.
Told her I was stressed.
Said I was going off the deep end.
She said, "God, for once, give it a rest."

Todd Snider
"Can't Complain"


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 20, 2012)

I like Moxie . . . nix that . . . I love Moxie. 

I'm not quite sure about Nate or Hoss . . . starting to wonder if they're really native Mainiacs.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Jan 20, 2012)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Watt?  You think I'm trying to generate a problem?  Not at all--I'm completely neutral.  I just don't want the gang at the store thinking Hoss is dimmer than he is, and shorting him.  That's why I suggested he find someone with a pigtail to go in with him and keep the lines of communication open, so they don't socket to him.



You have just got to let this part of you out for a walk more often Snow. 

Very funny & thanks, spit my coffee all over my keyboard but thanks anyway. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Jags (Jan 20, 2012)

I need a hug.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 20, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> I need a hug.



I sent you a hat several months ago . . . that's all you're getting from me.


----------



## Jags (Jan 20, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I wear it proudly, Jake.  Thanks.  But my GF just rolled her eyes and laughed when she heard the whole story.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 20, 2012)

I was serious about Batteries Plus . . . I called today and they said they can rebuild the batteries and the price depends on the brand and voltage.

He said an 18 volt Ryobi would be around $29.99 with the highest price being $59.99 for a Snap On cordless battery.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 20, 2012)

everyone has overlooked the simple solution


Hoss, you need to put it in the charger occasionally.................
read the directions
oh, thats right its a guy thing


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 20, 2012)

Directions? What is this word you speak of IronPony?


----------



## ironpony (Jan 20, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Directions? What is this word you speak of IronPony?





Direction, my little papoose means
North
South
East
West.....................


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 20, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, OK . . . that makes sense . . . Hoss make sure you put your batteries in the charger north-south for a slower charge and east-west for a longer charge.


----------



## backpack09 (Jan 20, 2012)

I was able to revive a battery for my drill by putting it in the freezer overnight to reset the thermal overload protection in it.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 20, 2012)

Hoss is in Maine he would just need to set it on the front porch


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 20, 2012)

Had a battery for a drill go bad and as a last ditch effort tossed it in the freezer for a few days (idea from web), when it warmed back up it took the charge again. Crazy coincidence? I dunno. Can't hurt to try. Can't remember if that applies to specific types of batteries or not.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 20, 2012)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Had a battery for a drill go bad and as a last ditch effort tossed it in the freezer for a few days (idea from web), when it warmed back up it took the charge again. Crazy coincidence? I dunno. Can't hurt to try. Can't remember if that applies to specific types of batteries or not.



Only Deep Freeze Cycle Batteries...


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 20, 2012)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## pen (Jan 20, 2012)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Had a battery for a drill go bad and as a last ditch effort tossed it in the freezer for a few days (idea from web), when it warmed back up it took the charge again. Crazy coincidence? I dunno. Can't hurt to try. Can't remember if that applies to specific types of batteries or not.



I have had this work also.

pen


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 20, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I like Moxie . . . nix that . . . I love Moxie.
> 
> I'm not quite sure about Nate or Hoss . . . starting to wonder if they're really native Mainiacs.



Everone I know personally that drinks Moxie is a recovering alcoholic. That's why I don't dare stop drinking. And, Jake, I was born in Skowhegan, my father was born in Wellington, my mother in Phillips, so, ayuh.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 20, 2012)

pen said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've actually put laptops outside to freeze and then put the charger on them while they are still outside.

I have also zapped nicad batteries by momentarily putting them in series with a car battery so that they were a dead short.  The high current is risky as it could cause them to explode so do so at your own risk.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 20, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> I need a hug.


 
This is the second time I have seen you say that Jagsy ....you are very "needy" lately...
 :lol: 
Just sayin :cheese:


----------



## Jags (Jan 20, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just like hugs.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 20, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sending out big monster hugz then.......my friend..  ..everybody needs a hug now and then....
 ;-)


----------



## Dix (Jan 21, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get a big plushy teddy bear. Oh, wait ....


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't worry everybody, I'll stop by and give Jagsy a big hug on my way home from this conference. That'll either satisfy this recent need for hugs, or creep him out enough that he'll never mention it here again!


----------



## fossil (Jan 21, 2012)

Creeps me out just thinking about it.  Steer clear of Oregon, will ya?   :lol:


----------



## seeyal8r (Jan 22, 2012)

Although my batteries have not died yet. I stumbled upon a video on youtube where a guy took a cheap knockoff battery and built an adapter to his dewalt battery pack. If i remember right it cost a total of $40. rather than $200. Looked funny though.


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 22, 2012)

seeyal8r said:
			
		

> Although my batteries have not died yet. I stumbled upon a video on youtube where a guy took a cheap knockoff battery and built an adapter to his dewalt battery pack. If i remember right it cost a total of $40. rather than $200. Looked funny though.



Maybe he could even figure out a way to hook that knockoff to a power cord so he could get a constant charge on it?   

I see what you mean, Hoss.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 22, 2012)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> seeyal8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, you mean "turn a cordless drill into a corded one?" lol.


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 22, 2012)

. . . we seemed to be headed back that direction, so yes, as long as there is sufficient duct tape and a 15-amp Yellowjacket  involved.  Man cards reinstated all around . . .


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 22, 2012)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> . . . we seemed to be headed back that direction, so yes, as long as there is sufficient duct tape and a 15-amp Yellowjacket  involved.  Man cards reinstated all around . . .


I'm with you, but I'd go one step further by plugging that into an inverter that's hooked to a car battery. Boom, you are portable again. Next, in order to make sure your car battery doesn't go dead, you can plug a trickle charger into it. In order to maintain portability I'd plug the trickle charger into my small generator.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 23, 2012)

Only person I know that would drink that was my grandfather.  I'm convinced they make it by boiling old work boots.



			
				firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I like Moxie . . . nix that . . . I love Moxie.
> 
> I'm not quite sure about Nate or Hoss . . . starting to wonder if they're really native Mainiacs.


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 23, 2012)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I'm with you, but I'd go one step further by plugging that into an inverter that's hooked to a car battery. Boom, you are portable again. Next, in order to make sure your car battery doesn't go dead, you can plug a trickle charger into it. In order to maintain portability I'd plug the trickle charger into my small generator.



My nominee for the Spew Award.  

So does the generator go on top of the car?  And will you have a container of gas along for the generator with a hand-pump?  

Pix, please.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 23, 2012)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> My nominee for the Spew Award.



Google doesn't recognize the Spew Award.
You need to do a wiki.
Kenny


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 23, 2012)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HehHeh . . . I'm not a big drinker myself . . . so maybe I am a recovering alcoholic -- just skipped the alcoholic part.  

No kidding . . . you're only the second person I've met that was born in Skow-town . . . a buddy, Brad Wing, being the other guy.


----------

